
Effective New Tool Created for Discerning Fake News – UT News - rbanffy
https://news.utexas.edu/2020/08/13/effective-new-tool-created-for-discerning-fake-news/
======
jfengel
It's more about indicating fake news than discerning it. What's better, an
icon, words, or both? (No surprise: it's both.)

